# Watch Fairs?



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I collect (and use) many things namely old binoculars(plenty of Russian ones)old racing and touring bicycles (English & French)and now for reasons unbeknown to me watches...when will it end? anyway I know there are collectors fairs for bicycles and some for scientific instruments but are there collectors fairs for watches, again thinking old Russian,English etc.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm afraid you're on the slippery slope :naughty:

I think there's a watch fair at Birmingham regularly but i don't know of the dates, sorry..

John :thumbsup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Theres one regularly at Haydock, but I've no idea if you're anywhere near it as you don't say where you are based?

http://www.clockandwatchfairs.co.uk/


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I am in Derbyshire.


----------

